# *Updated Pics* Of My Range Rover Sport - Page 6



## Adam RRS

Me Again!

I know some of you wanted to see pics of my car once it was back from Revere.

So here they are...

A reminder of the mods...

- Colour coded mirrors, handles and rear cladding
- Colour coded headlights 
- Black/Silver coded front/side grilles
- Clear indicators
- Updated 09 spec tail lights
- OEM side steps
- Side sills (as per my other LOCKED post)
- Revere exhaust system
- Revere spare wheel cover (otherwise u get an ugly tyre hanging underneath)
- Led side and numberplate lights (not shown)
- Black badges all round
- Suspension locked to access mode (keeps it low'er')

*BEFORE*



















*AFTER*


----------



## sniper-sam

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## barton TT

Very nice Adam good choice you have made. Enjoy. 
Just need your personal plate on now.


----------



## BAMTT

Needs spacers :-|


----------



## amiTT

BAMTT said:


> Needs spacers :-|


I was just about to say that! and it could do with coming down another foot or so :lol:

Adz, you need to get some piccies up of the finer details, otherwise its just a normal RRS, things like the lights with the Revere emblem within them, the door sills, revere badges etc 

Looks ace mate!


----------



## Adam RRS

amiTT said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needs spacers :-|
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to say that! and it could do with coming down another foot or so :lol:
> 
> Adz, you need to get some piccies up of the finer details, otherwise its just a normal RRS, things like the lights with the Revere emblem within them, the door sills, revere badges etc
> 
> Looks ace mate!
Click to expand...

ok well its dark now but tomorrow i'll get some of the finer shots!


----------



## Private Prozac

Are you sure that's yours flip-flop? I'm sure I've seen those photos elsewhere! :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

Private Prozac said:


> Are you sure that's yours flip-flop? I'm sure I've seen those photos elsewhere! :wink:


LOL It would be amazing if you have! I only took them around an hour ago!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nice car Adam... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And I've found just the plate for you...


















Enjoy it mate!

cheers

Rich


----------



## jutty

nice mate....why don't you remove all badges :?:


----------



## Adam RRS

LOL Rich thats brill!

I got my private plate Gemma bought me tho and she'll have my nuts if I dont put it on!


----------



## Adam RRS

jutty said:


> nice mate....why don't you remove all badges :?:


Seen it done, it doesnt look right :?


----------



## allthewayfromspain

Hi

Love the RR Sport. It looks superb with your mods, subtle is a good way to go.

I want one!

Enjoy.

Regards
Antonio


----------



## T7 BNW

Looks rubish.


----------



## amiTT

T7 BNW said:


> Looks rubish.


 :lol:



Private Prozac said:


> Are you sure that's yours flip-flop? I'm sure I've seen those photos elsewhere! :wink:


I love the way you call Adam flip-flop! SOOOO CUTEEEEE


----------



## rustyintegrale

amiTT said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks rubish.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that's yours flip-flop? I'm sure I've seen those photos elsewhere! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the way you call Adam flip-flop! SOOOO CUTEEEEE
Click to expand...

Perhaps he rides horses naked... :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

T7 BNW said:


> Looks rubish.


A bit like your spelling...


----------



## T7 BNW

lolol

Good catch!!

If onley i wasnt too lazey to use teh goooogle spell chek!


----------



## Adam RRS

kmpowell said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks rubish.
> 
> 
> 
> A bit like your spelling...
Click to expand...

I was gonna say, at least I can spell RUBBISH


----------



## rustyintegrale

Adam TTR said:


> I was gonna say, at least I can spell RUBBISH


And you can both talk CRAP :wink:


----------



## southTT

How TALLis that?
cheers
jon


----------



## clived

Adam - I really like the finished result. I'm not a RRS fan in general, but I really think you've made some great choices there


----------



## jbell

I am a big fan of the RRS.

The mods are nice and subtle, but I would loose the "SPORT" and "HSE" badges but keep the "Land Rover" one (IMO of course).

Needs some 22" wheels in black now :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

Thanks Clive, means alot 

I've had a few comments about getting 22's but I think this time round i'm going to maintain ride quality over looks.

The RRS 'supercharged' 20's are a great balance imo and look great. I'll have a think about badge removal... I like the fact that it says HSE, means i'm not cheap lol


----------



## T7 BNW

yeah, but it still looks ruBBish.


----------



## RenZo

looks real nice adam..

as much as i love the colour it seems every 1 has got a black one around were i live, especialy epping loughton area!

have you seen the kahn cosworth? http://www.kahncosworth.com/










ignore the body kit but the wheels i think would look great on your car 8)

Renzo


----------



## Adam RRS

oh wow! now that does look special!! Those wheels are amazing!










Revere are about to launch a fantastic kit in the new year - but... i'm not going down that route.


----------



## Naresh

These wheels are nice too............










Stormer OEM wheels............










I like these the best.........


----------



## Adam RRS

the ones you like best are the overfinch wheels which would actually be my first choice unless i could get those kahn replicas?


----------



## T7 BNW

Still looks rubbish!


----------



## Wallsendmag

I'd rather have a Q7..... I'll get me coat :roll: :wink:


----------



## Naresh

Adam, have you see THIS website??


----------



## Adam RRS

Nice one Naz! They're all over ebay too... maybe i'll get em in the summer


----------



## jamal

I've got some 20" overfinch alloys sitting in the lock up but 22s would look so right on that RR. I see the modding fever hasn't stopped yet? :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

jamal said:


> I've got some 20" overfinch alloys sitting in the lock up but 22s would look so right on that RR. I see the modding fever hasn't stopped yet? :wink:


Its an illness that cant be cured... a hunger for more, to be different.... It never leaves you


----------



## rustyintegrale

Adam TTR said:


> jamal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some 20" overfinch alloys sitting in the lock up but 22s would look so right on that RR. I see the modding fever hasn't stopped yet? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an illness that cant be cured... a hunger for more, to be different.... It never leaves you
Click to expand...

Have you modded Gemma yet?

You know, bigger wheels, spacers to give a wider track, no lowering though... :lol:

In fact raising the suspension is the way to go... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## J55TTC

rustyintegrale said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some 20" overfinch alloys sitting in the lock up but 22s would look so right on that RR. I see the modding fever hasn't stopped yet? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an illness that cant be cured... a hunger for more, to be different.... It never leaves you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you modded Gemma yet?
> 
> You know, bigger wheels, spacers to give a wider track, no lowering though... :lol:
> 
> In fact raising the suspension is the way to go... :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

wider track :roll:


----------



## Adam RRS

rustyintegrale said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some 20" overfinch alloys sitting in the lock up but 22s would look so right on that RR. I see the modding fever hasn't stopped yet? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an illness that cant be cured... a hunger for more, to be different.... It never leaves you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you modded Gemma yet?
> 
> You know, bigger wheels, spacers to give a wider track, no lowering though... :lol:
> 
> In fact raising the suspension is the way to go... :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

lol -pm'd


----------



## Private Prozac

My God. He blooming well has! 

So flip-flop, how long did Revere have it for and how much for those little alterations, (if you don't mind me asking).


----------



## jonah

Adam TTR said:


> Its an illness that cant be cured... a hunger for more, to be different.... It never leaves you


If you wanted to be different I wouldn't of bought a RRS :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

jonah said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an illness that cant be cured... a hunger for more, to be different.... It never leaves you
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanted to be different I wouldn't of bought a RRS :roll:
Click to expand...

City Rovers are better than Range Rovers for that.


----------



## Adam RRS

jonah said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an illness that cant be cured... a hunger for more, to be different.... It never leaves you
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanted to be different I wouldn't of bought a RRS :roll:
Click to expand...

.....coming from a TT owner....


----------



## T7 BNW

Rubbish i tell ya!


----------



## ELLIOTT

Looks lovely mate! 8) I wonder what chesters thinks :roll:


----------



## jonah

Adam TTR said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an illness that cant be cured... a hunger for more, to be different.... It never leaves you
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanted to be different I wouldn't of bought a RRS :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....coming from a TT owner....
Click to expand...

TT went over 2 yrs ago :roll:


----------



## CamV6

Best modded combine-harvester i've seen this week [smiley=sick2.gif]

I'm with Ben. Bin it, tractor boy! :twisted:


----------



## qooqiiu

I like the RRS and the little touches you've done have improved it further.

Seen this?









Yes/no


----------



## Adam RRS

yeah seen that! It was in their showroom until 2 weeks ago.... 80k!! Amazing tho, totally customised inside and out...


----------



## qooqiiu

£80k ... thats not that outrageous.

I remember the last shape RR, the autobiography with all the options topped 100k :!:


----------



## jonah

qooqiiu said:


> £80k ... thats not that outrageous.
> 
> I remember the last shape RR, the autobiography with all the options topped 100k :!:


If you're spending that sort of cash you should be buying a proper Range Rover :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

jonah said:



> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> 
> £80k ... thats not that outrageous.
> 
> I remember the last shape RR, the autobiography with all the options topped 100k :!:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're spending that sort of cash you should be buying a proper Range Rover :?
Click to expand...

Or an R8... :wink:


----------



## robokn

And still have change to mod it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc

RenZo said:


> looks real nice adam..
> 
> as much as i love the colour it seems every 1 has got a black one around were i live, especialy epping loughton area!
> 
> have you seen the kahn cosworth? http://www.kahncosworth.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore the body kit but the wheels i think would look great on your car 8)
> 
> Renzo


Vulgar car of week award goes to kahn.


----------



## Nakul Rana

woowwww...you range rover sport is the most handsome range rover i have ever seen....i have recently purchased one TDV8 RR Sport 2009, in black and havent upgraded with any accesory...i want you to click more pics of your range rover sport...as amny as you can and upload over here...or if you dont wish to upload then please send them on "[email protected]"...i'd be really really really really glad and thankful....i am really in love with your car and its looks and thats the only reason i have created a profile over here! and believe me, its my desktop wallapaper too!


----------



## slg

Nakul Rana said:


> woowwww...you range rover sport is the most handsome range rover i have ever seen....i have recently purchased one TDV8 RR Sport 2009, in black and havent upgraded with any accesory...i want you to click more pics of your range rover sport...as amny as you can and upload over here...or if you dont wish to upload then please send them on "[email protected]"...i'd be really really really really glad and thankful....i am really in love with your car and its looks and thats the only reason i have created a profile over here! and believe me, its my desktop wallapaper too!


Did you feature in a program on channel 4 recently? :roll:


----------



## Adam RRS

oh wow! I have a fan!!

The car is being cleaned and professionally detailed this weekend so i'll post pics monday/tuesday next week...

Nakul, join up www.RRSport.co.uk - much more Range Rovers on there!


----------



## Nakul Rana

Adam RRS said:


> oh wow! I have a fan!!
> 
> The car is being cleaned and professionally detailed this weekend so i'll post pics monday/tuesday next week...
> 
> Nakul, join up http://www.RRSport.co.uk - much more Range Rovers on there!


oh...ok sir..thanx...


----------



## clived

Adam RRS said:


> - Suspension locked to access mode (keeps it low'er')


Can't they just make that an option? How are you going to get down a rutted muddy track now? ;-)


----------



## was

clived said:


> Adam RRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Suspension locked to access mode (keeps it low'er')
> 
> 
> 
> Can't they just make that an option? How are you going to get down a rutted muddy track now? ;-)
Click to expand...

he can remove the tape over the button :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

... and take all the sand bags out the boot and from under the carpets


----------



## denTTed

Nakul Rana said:


> woowwww...you range rover sport is the most handsome range rover i have ever seen....i have recently purchased one TDV8 RR Sport 2009, in black and havent upgraded with any accesory...i want you to click more pics of your range rover sport...as amny as you can and upload over here...or if you dont wish to upload then please send them on "[email protected]"...i'd be really really really really glad and thankful....i am really in love with your car and its looks and thats the only reason i have created a profile over here! and believe me, its my desktop wallapaper too!


WTF? Such a fan of range rovers you joined the tt forum. Trippy.


----------



## Nakul Rana

yeahh..anything for a range rover sport...i saw awesome range rover pics on the TT forum so loggd in here...


----------



## beeyondGTR

That is an awesome RR o doubt about it. There is some taste in that Lux. automobile........

Extremely Posh. Have a good one.......and yes I would Love one........


----------



## ecko2702

Looks stunning mate I think that just won my debate on whether I want an X5 or a Range Rover.


----------



## Adam RRS

LOL anyone who says anything against them is either jealous, never been in one or has no real class

Go enjoy yr range rover, theyre great cars and you can still personalise them. I just had a full colour code done on mine and it looks stunning.


----------



## jutty

PICS


----------



## Testarossa

Adam mate can you tell me the height of your RR ? Strange question I know but just looking to see if I could get one in the garage


----------



## Wolfsburger

Adam RRS said:


> LOL anyone who says anything against them is either jealous, never been in one or has no real class


Incorrect on all three assumptions, well done.


----------



## Adam RRS

Testarossa said:


> Adam mate can you tell me the height of your RR ? Strange question I know but just looking to see if I could get one in the garage


i'll have a measure up!


----------



## Adam RRS

Wolfsburger said:


> Adam RRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL anyone who says anything against them is either jealous, never been in one or has no real class
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect on all three assumptions, well done.
Click to expand...

Well you're also entitled to your wrong opinions


----------



## vlastan

It is brilliant cars for mafia with uzis and drive by shoot outs as you can fit a lot of ammo in them and still carry 5 people. :lol:

They are even better if you are a small person so they make you look big and mean.

The only real use for such a car if you want to tow a boat really. Anything else and you in the top categories of people.


----------



## Animal

Testarossa said:


> Adam mate can you tell me the height of your RR ? Strange question I know but just looking to see if I could get one in the garage


Height of the RR Sport is 70 inches, length 188 inches and width 85.5 inches.

or the Normal RR is 74 inches height, length 196 inches and width 87 inches.

The width is with the mirrors still out not folded in.

Regards Andy


----------



## Adam RRS

thanks Andy!


----------



## slg

If it's any help, I can fit a RRS in my garage - the width makes it without folding in mirrors and the roof has plenty clearance to get through and be able to polish the roof inside. Should be ok unless garage doors and roof heights aren't standard.

I've just taken the side steps & roof rails & bars from a black RRS before it went back off contract hire.

(any ideas of where to sell them?)


----------



## robokn

Chav boy i'll buy them :lol: :lol: only kidding adam


----------



## Adam RRS

How much are you after!?


----------



## Testarossa

Animal said:


> Testarossa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adam mate can you tell me the height of your RR ? Strange question I know but just looking to see if I could get one in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> Height of the RR Sport is 70 inches, length 188 inches and width 85.5 inches.
> 
> or the Normal RR is 74 inches height, length 196 inches and width 87 inches.
> 
> The width is with the mirrors still out not folded in.
> 
> Regards Andy
Click to expand...

Cheers for that mate


----------



## Animal

Not a problem! 

If you want to try a Range Rover for size then I have one available and live in Durham.  
Mind it is not the sport but the full size one.

Cheers Andy


----------



## jonah

Animal said:


> Not a problem!
> 
> If you want to try a Range Rover for size then I have one available and live in Durham.
> Mind it is not the sport but the full size one.
> 
> Cheers Andy


You mean the proper one :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

Quick update, full colour code, wheels refurbed and a polish.... taken with my phone but you get the idea....

BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## Tim G

Nice, looks pimp 8)

Think you should paint all the badges black too & get a normal rear number plate that doesn't look like those oversized MG rear plates?


----------



## Bikerz

Exhausts look dirty, not upto your usual standard :roll: :lol:


----------



## slg

Adam RRS said:


> How much are you after!?


Looking nice Adam.

Just noticed your reply, good thing you posted new pictures. Not got a figure in mind and will consider any reasonable off (I'll check with the owner to see)

Cheers


----------

